# recommended website



## surachais Thai (Oct 5, 2011)

www.irac-online.org Insecticide,miticide,nematicide	
www.frac.info Fungicide, bactericide
www.hracglobal.com Herbicide 
www.rrac.info Rodenticide 
www.accuweather.com 
www.fertilizer101.org


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2011)

Er, OK, thanks.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2011)

lots of info there!
are you involved in resistance management?


----------



## surachais Thai (Oct 6, 2011)

*recommended website*

Yes,I do.
Normally I'm do one stop service free of charge,you only leave your problem and address, I'm will find a professional person to correct and let both of you contact directly,I'm only a messenger.


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you in the USA?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2011)

Wherever you are, welcome to Slippertalk. Messengers are welcome.


----------



## surachais Thai (Oct 7, 2011)

*recommended website*

I'm live in *Bangkok, Thailand*. "Land of Smile"


----------

